# Metering Old 8mm camera



## iKokomo (May 14, 2013)

I found an old 8mm camera and I was wondering what is a good way to meter this camera? How can I use my photography light meter (if possible) to meter an 8mm camera?


----------



## bsinmich (May 15, 2013)

If you can find film you can use the meter. The shutter speed on most old movie cqmeras is about 1/30 sec. Do you have the regular 8 or super 8. The films are not interchangeable. Super 8 came in a cartridge and had 50' on one side that would run for 2 min 50sec. The older reg. 8 came on a 25 ft. roll of 16mm that was split in processing and cemented to make a 50' roll. There was also a magazine version of the old 8mm that was in a metal magazine to elinate the problem of loading. For a few years Fuji had a Single 8 camera that took it's own film rolls. Film is still available at a few sources but very expensive to buy and process. The Video cameras took over with much lower cost for the finished product, sound, and instantly available to view on the home TV.


----------



## iKokomo (May 16, 2013)

The camera takes double 8mm and I found a new roll on B&H so I am happy! And i found a place to develop them! 
And my camera shoots at 16/24/32 fps.


----------



## Helen B (May 16, 2013)

The shutter speed on most amateur cameras is 1/(twice the frame rate) or slightly faster (technically speaking a 180 to 170 degree shutter). Some high end amateur models had longer shutter speeds. Which camera do you have? In the absence of better info, use 1/30 for 16 fps (typical speed for silent shooting); 1/50 for 24 fps; 1/60 for 32 fps (usually for slo-mo). Your meter may have fps markings on the speed scale - some do. Some Bolexes used 'equivalent speed' for metering - a faster shutter speed than actual, to allow for the loss through the split prism for viewing.

Will you transfer this to video? How were you going to transfer to video? (affects choice of frame rate)


----------



## iKokomo (May 16, 2013)

It is a Revere Model 88! And yes I would like to put it on a DVD or the like so I can edit it via Premier CS5!


----------



## bsinmich (May 16, 2013)

Keep in mind that at 32 fps you will go through the film in a matter of seconds.  at 16 fps  you will get 1.5 min per side so that is 45 sec. at 32 fps or slow motion.  I had a Bolex 8mm that allowed different shutter speeds.  I  shot 3 rolls through that and then super 8 came out.  What I paid $425 for I sold 2 years later for $100.


----------



## Helen B (May 16, 2013)

You should be able to get 2 min per side at 16 fps. Regular/Double/Standard 8 has 80 frames per foot, and there is about 25 ft of usable film per side - the film is about 33 ft long in total - so that is 2000 frames approx.

Remember to load and unload in subdued light, and don't let the film get loose on the spool.

Speak to whoever will be doing the video transfer about what frame rate they can transfer at, that is acceptable for your intended use. Do you have After Effects as well as Premiere? Do you want to play the movies on a computer only, or also on a television?


----------



## iKokomo (May 16, 2013)

I have the complete production premium so that includes after effects. 
I plan on maybe using it on a TV as well

Question! When it says 24fps will it playback like in full 24fps movie-like motion or does it show up as a little slower motion than 16fps?

What is the advantage of using 16fps over 24? (Besides longer recording lengths) 

Sorry for all the questions, I am new to this!


----------

